# Cable Universal para Celulares (como hacer?)



## pincho01 (Dic 26, 2005)

Hola a todo… 

Aquí coloco un link bastante interesante, siendo este mi primer aporte a foro, y espero que sea de ayuda. Aquí puede conseguir mucha información sobre pin-out de muchos móviles, como también del pc:

http://pinouts.ru/pin_CellularPhonesCables.shtml

Amigo Li-ion, hay un diagrama en particular, el cual quisiera tu ayuda, es el:

http://pinouts.ru/data/cellphone_unibox_pinout.shtml

Ya tengo elaborado dicho proyecto pero no me funciona, no hay comunicación con el celular… (5120 NOKIA) porq? porq?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 27, 2005)

El circuito del que hablas es el típico circuito de interfaz serial solo que alimentado por el puerto USB, y personalmente no veo ningún problema. Así que me inclino a pensar que la no comunicación con tu telonio se debe a que no tienes la distribución correcta de pin-outs, revisa esta parte.

Saludos.


----------



## Elvis! (Ago 26, 2008)

Hola a todos!..Lo que me trae por aca es una necesidad que deseo resolversin gastar mas de $10 ..Estoy tratando de montar un USB por asi decir universal para modelos de celulares Nokia..Sobre todo para mi celular Nokia 6020b sobre el cual dispongo de todo lo necesario (Pinouts internos-Pinouts externos)Con sus respectivas nomenclaturas y la disposicion de los pines de un puerto USB..Ahora bien..Para que estan los conectores internos si ya estan los externos?Y porque el USB tiene tan solo 4 cables y el USB original tiene 5 pines a la salida?O bien existe algun integrado dentro del cable DKU-42 o dos cables por algun motivo se unen...Pero teniendo todo esto ya estoy en condiciones de montar un cable?..Mi idea era cortar un USB que encuentre por ahi y conectaresos 4 cables a los respectivos lugares en mi telefono celular
Y supongo pero me falta toda una parte que quedaria mas o menos asi..


            1_VCC------(VBus)
[USB]      2_D(-)------(FbusTx)   [Teléfono Celular]
            3_D(+)-----(FbusRx)
            4_GND-----(GND)

Supongo ylei en algunos lugares que tengoque usar los pines 5, 6, 7 y 8 del nokia los cuales son respectivamente:

5_USB Vbus
6_FBus Rx/USB D+
7_FBus Tx/USB D-
8_GND

Supongo que quedaria todo mas o menos asi...Agradeseria enormemente su ayuda!..Desde ya muchas pero muchas gracias!

Un saludo!


----------

